# Your handwriting



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I am curious - how does your handwriting look like? Please share images of your handwritten texts, preferably something like "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" so we could see all the letters. 

I haven't got any pictures of my handwriting at the moment, but I will try to make some and show it here.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Note to self: work on handwriting.  







I really couldn't believe I was writing that. I don't ever feel like a real person on TC!! :lol:
And yes, my I's and J's (caps) are interchangeable....


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This is a picture I just took of the notebook I have in my desk:









My handwriting is not exactly nice...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

mstar said:


> Note to self: work on handwriting.
> View attachment 28032
> 
> I really couldn't believe I was writing that. I don't ever feel like a real person on TC!! :lol:
> And yes, my I's and J's (caps) are interchangeable....


haha, I was expecting some arabic symbols!.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aleazk said:


> haha, I was expecting some arabic symbols!.


 Funny.

Your handwriting! Would you like to switch handwritings? Yours is so intriguing, reading it is like solving a mystery puzzle! :lol: 
Joking, Aleazk, but it is very nice.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

This sounds fun! Here's mine:









Here's a sample from my worn-out Latin notebook:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

My handwriting is so illegible that I frequently struggle to read it myself. I am nowadays making some efforts to improve. Looks like it is going to take a while...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

On-line, and even under a pseudonym, I say no thank you: I'll stick to typing, and that even with a program decided upon font, to boot!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Here pretty average "guy" handwriting.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Looks nice at first, until you try to read it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

haha, Kopa, I love your handwriting!. Looks like a letter written in the 19th century in german!.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

What's handwriting ... do folk still do that


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Svelte Silhouette said:


> What's handwriting ... do folk still do that


 Not only that - folk still teach it!


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

I may post a sample later, but trust me, it's awful. I type everything I can for a reason.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine is terrible in ballpoint and even worse when using a fountain pen. Being left-handed doesn't help as my handwriting naturally slopes to the right so the balance just isn't there. Just as well this isn't the 19th century or it would rule me out being a scrivener/clerk (assuming I was actually literate).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The subject appears to be cursive writing. I gave that up in 1951, because I couldn't read my notes for biology lab.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Svelte Silhouette said:


> What's handwriting ... do folk still do that


It's when you use a keyboard instead of speech recognition software.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is my basic handwriting. For notes it will be sloppier. For a formal card it would be more Spenceriany.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Loops on everything but the 'g' - maybe because the dog is *lazy*?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Not only that - folk still teach it!


Penmanship?


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's how I write


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Loops on everything but the 'g' - maybe because the dog is *lazy*?


No, per the Spencerian Guide to Practical Penmanship, terminating y's and g's do not have loops.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> View attachment 28084
> 
> 
> Here is my basic handwriting. For notes it will be sloppier. For a formal card it would be more Spenceriany.


The lower case is exactly what I was taught in 2nd grade (1944-45). Based on that capital T, Our caps were simpler.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My normal handwriting is so bad that I have trouble reading my own notes. Now if I try to write neatly it is better but variable as I get impatient and hurry up. My last name has nine letters and usually the last four letters are a swipe of the pen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My handwriting changes daily, today for instance I decided to write only in Times New Roman when writing by hand.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My handwriting changes daily, today for instance I decided to write only in Times New Roman when writing by hand.


But, but but but... that's _countercurrent!_


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

It's got tidier, but not really stylish, as it is a hybrid. When a primary school teacher, I had to teach various handwriting styles, depending on the style prevailing in the school and the fashion. That was on top of the one taught to me (Marion Richardson).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Couchie said:


> No, per the Spencerian Guide to Practical Penmanship, terminating y's and g's do not have loops.


There are probably differences in the handwriting styles taught in schools. As a child, I learned a variety of Copperplate, with loops, and copied improving verses out of handwriting books. As a primary teacher in the 1970s, I found that the loopless 'Marion Richardson' style had taken over in schools. The advantage of this was that the children could spend a term writing the Marion Richardson italics as 'printing' and then, abracadabra, join them up, since they all had links. But kids do love loops!

As a result of this, my own handwriting has become a hybrid, with some letters looped and others not.

When I taught A-level English in the 1980s & 1990s, I sometimes had to give 'remedial' lessons to a promising student whose handwriting let him/her down in the exam. By that time, teaching handwriting systematically in junior school had lapsed, probably because it was seen as mundane or mechanical, not creative. This seems a shame, as my pupils always loved practising it, and I myself still remember the improving verses fifty years on. A few weeks of practice at the age of eight reap dividends, not only for paperwork later, but also for manual dexterity.

As a matter of interest, are there such things as timed handwritten exams in the USA & Canada, or is it all typed on computer now?

Edit: I was busy with my post while MacLeod was posting his. He learned 'Marion Richardson'. So now you can all deduce that he is of a younger generation than me! :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Nevermind.......


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

> As a matter of interest, are there such things as timed handwritten exams in the USA & Canada...


Yes.



> ...or is it all typed on computer now?


No.

I've no idea what Klavierspieler's talking about. The essay portion of the ACT is handwritten, as are any essay portions of AP exams, and my high school English classes had timed handwritten essays quite frequently.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Kopachris said:


> I've no idea what Klavierspieler's talking about. The essay portion of the ACT is handwritten, as are any essay portions of AP exams, and my high school English classes had timed handwritten essays quite frequently.


Every in-class essay I've ever had to do is timed and handwritten, not to mention essays on tests like the ACT and SAT (which I just took). So yes, they definitely still exist.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I think Klavierspieler must be teasing then - how like a cat!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I think Klavierspieler must be teasing then - how like a cat!


One should be wary around cats--they're always ironic, and pronounce everything with a deadpan expression. And I've observed they often have a pronounced forward slant in their writing.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Edit: Actually, forget everything I said. I don't know what I've been thinking.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> One should be wary around cats--they're always ironic, and pronounce everything with a deadpan expression. And I've observed they often have a pronounced forward slant in their writing.


So true. The deadpan expression is usually belied by the twitch of their vibrissae.



Klavierspieler said:


> Edit: Actually, forget everything I said. I don't know what I've been thinking.


Cats can also unnerve with their sudden, unanticipated honesty...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Klavierspieler said:


> Edit: Actually, forget everything I said. I don't know what I've been thinking.


lay off the catnip, you


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Some very cheesy stream of consciousness stuff I scribbled a few years back, waiting to clock in -- VERY fast. Usually I'm a little more legible. I hope you disregard the corny adolescent poetry feel of the thing.









My signature is frighteningly spiky and aggressive. I'm not sure what a handwriting analyst would make of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Weston said:


> I'm not sure what a handwriting analyst would make of it.


We're all waiting for DrKilroy to get back to us on that one!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My timed essay exams in Grade 12 were typed. Does anybody remember those horrible eMacs running the early (and unstable) OSX releases? I lost my entire essay when the damn thing crashed and corrupted the file. I had to stay an extra two hours to retype it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys have nice handwriting. Mine is neat but very plain, looks like a guy's handwriting, no curvy curly stuff.

I'll upload picture later to show you all.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You guys have nice handwriting. Mine is neat but very plain, *looks like a guy's handwriting*, no curvy curly stuff.


After aproximately 13 hours of sleep total in the past week, my handwriting has drastically deteriorated and now looks like what Huilu calls "a guy's handwriting!" :lol: I may also upload a pic later, I won't be home until around 22:00


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, here's a picture! 

If you were curious how I spell the names of my favorite Russians, here you go:









What did I say? Although it's neat, it totally ugly looking LOL


----------

